# [Biete]



## Marvin2706 (9. Juni 2012)

Wie es schon richtig sagt, ich biete euch Werbe einen Freund an. Sieht so aus, dass ich euch werbe und mit euch die Vorzüge von Werbe einen Freund ausnutzen werde. 
Zu meiner Person, ich bin 16 Jahre alt, heiße Marvin und spiel seit ca. 1 Jahr Wow.
Habe Chars sowohl bei der Ally als auch bei der Horde, wobei ich Horde vorzieh.
Bin jeden Tag mehrere Stunden on, da jetzt die Schule rum ist und ich mit arbeiten erst in knapp 2 Monaten anfange.
Also wenn ihr wollt würde ich euch gerne werben. Ich biete euch bei den neuen Chars, die wir dann gemeinsam erstellen Startkapital (natürlich nur auf den 3 Realms wo ich auch 85er habe) an, sodass wir gleich durchstarten können. 
TS3 für bessere Kommunikation ist vorhanden als auch viel Erfahrung.
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jem. auf mein Angebot eingehen würde 

Hier könnt ihr mich erreichen:
Skype: marvin.metzger
Icq: 435960652
und natürlich auch hier via pn

MfG
Marvin


----------



## will26 (9. Juni 2012)

Hi, auf welchen Realms hast du Chars und welcher Fraktion gehören sie dort an?


----------



## Marvin2706 (9. Juni 2012)

Bin auf Azshara, Gul´dan, Echsenkessel, Teldrassil und Dethecus vertreten... 
Bin eig. so gut wie überall mit Allianz und Horde..


----------



## Marvin2706 (15. Juni 2012)

Bin immer noch auf der suche...
Könnt mich auch direkt adden in skype und mich anschreiben... Bin so gut wie immer on 

MfG


----------



## Marvin2706 (18. Juni 2012)

Immer noch auf der Suche


----------



## Marvin2706 (23. Juni 2012)

Bin immer noch auf der Suche


----------



## Marvin2706 (1. Juli 2012)

/push

Suche immer noch.. Habe zur Zeit sehr viel Zeit !


----------



## Marvin2706 (5. Juli 2012)

/push 
Immer noch auf der Suche
Leider immer noch keinen gefunden 

Ps: Skype id marvin.metzger
meldet euch einfach


----------



## Marvin2706 (6. Juli 2012)

/push


----------

